# National Characteristics of the Welsh?



## phildwyer (Feb 1, 2006)

This thread is a reponse to Halyz and Ddraig, who pulled me up on a remark I made in another forum.  That thread was closed before I had a chance to answer them, so I will try to do so here.  Or maybe I will just ask a question: do the Welsh, as a nation, have any distinctive characteristics?  I do not, of course, mean that *every* Welsh person must share these, or that no other nation can display them.  But in general, can we identify any personal qualities that are distinctively Welsh?  (I should probably clarify that I am myself a Welshman born and bred).  I would suggest the following for a start: eloquence, intelligence, and cunning.  Well, you can either pull me up on these or suggest others.


----------



## girasol (Feb 1, 2006)

What do you think?


----------



## silentNate (Feb 1, 2006)

I met a welshman that couldn't sing once- I was very disappointed


----------



## Hollis (Feb 1, 2006)

phildwyer said:
			
		

> would suggest the following for a start: eloquence, intelligence, and cunning.  Well, you can either pull me up on these or suggest others.




So its all positive..  how about suggesting just one negative..


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 1, 2006)

phildwyer said:
			
		

> This thread is a reponse to Halyz and Ddraig, who pulled me up on a remark I made in another forum.  That thread was closed before I had a chance to answer them, so I will try to do so here.  Or maybe I will just ask a question: do the Welsh, as a nation, have any distinctive characteristics?  I do not, of course, mean that *every* Welsh person must share these, or that no other nation can display them.  But in general, can we identify any personal qualities that are distinctively Welsh?  (I should probably clarify that I am myself a Welshman born and bred).  I would suggest the following for a start: eloquence, intelligence, and cunning.  Well, you can either pull me up on these or suggest others.



Why a thread, pm would have done.....

I pulled you up with reference to the context, and how that bore any relevance to the discussion on ern... ( which you are itching to provoke again)

Not from me sunshine


----------



## phildwyer (Feb 1, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> So its all positive..  how about suggesting just one negative..



Max Boyce.  Tendency to listen to.  Among some.


----------



## phildwyer (Feb 1, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> I pulled you up with reference to the context, and how that bore any relevance to the discussion on ern...



Ern is about as typical a Welshie as you could hope to find.  Well, a typical Gog anyway.


----------



## lewislewis (Feb 1, 2006)

I bet more of us are working class, than in say England.


----------



## editor (Feb 1, 2006)

Short and big on piss taking.


----------



## Funky_monks (Feb 1, 2006)

Freindly. Like the Northern English. I love going back to Wales, because the people remind me of Northerners, in that they're by-and-large dead freindly and chatty. 

I've lived amongst the southerners (English) for far too long....  .


----------



## phildwyer (Feb 1, 2006)

An English person once told me that the Welsh are sexy.  Can't say I've noticed myself though.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 2, 2006)

phildwyer said:
			
		

> Ern is about as typical a Welshie as you could hope to find.  Well, a typical Gog anyway.



Im aware but im not really interested


----------



## llantwit (Feb 2, 2006)

The Welsh are profoundly unfriendly and taciturn, and extremely outgoing and welcoming.


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Feb 2, 2006)

I think the Welsh are whingers, with moany accents and a bit sly.


----------



## Redstar (Feb 2, 2006)

llantwit said:
			
		

> The Welsh are profoundly unfriendly and taciturn, and extremely outgoing and welcoming.



 Depends what side of the bed we get out of in the morning really, doesnt it?   

 But I do think we're more sociable than the English...


----------



## ZIZI (Feb 2, 2006)

Poetic, Musical, Passionate, Funny, down to earth, gorgeous and amazingly romantic. (well...when drunk)


----------



## phildwyer (Feb 2, 2006)

ZIZI said:
			
		

> Poetic




Everyone says this, but actually there hasn't been much decent Welsh poetry, or literature of any description, written in English.  Personally I don't even rate Dylan Thomas much, and what else is there, really?  Compared to the Irish and the Scots we seem fairly unpoetic...


----------



## llantwit (Feb 2, 2006)

Redstar said:
			
		

> Depends what side of the bed we get out of in the morning really, doesnt it?
> But I do think we're more sociable than the English...



Well, I' not so sure. Not about the comparison with the English, but about the 'welcoming thing more generally.
I'd like to think we were, I really would. But I've seen some bloody aweful behaviour in Wales - in many communities (I might even say most, sticking my kneck out), racism and distrust/victimisation of outsiders/foreigners is endemic. I think this is true of city as well as valley life in S Wales. 
I think that most Welsh people, if asked in a poll or something, would say that the welsh were generally welcoming. But it's just not borne out by what you see if you really look around.
Someone told me a VERY scary stat the other day, but then I realised I wasn't really that shocked after all.
According to VALREC, valleys racial equality body, the SW valleys have the one of lowest (if not THE lowest) percentage of ethnic minorities in the UK, but the HIGHEST level of reported racially motivated crime.*
Sobering stuff.

*It's worth noting that 'recorded' bit - they are only the ones that people go to the cops with. There are people who live with shit day in day out, and don't go to the cops with every incident for a whole bunch of reasons (cos it's become such a part of normal life/ cos they know nothing will be done about it/ fear of recriminations, etc).

Link to story that draws on the report here.


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Feb 2, 2006)

phildwyer said:
			
		

> Everyone says this, but actually there hasn't been much decent Welsh poetry, or literature of any description, written in English.  Personally I don't even rate Dylan Thomas much, and what else is there, really?  Compared to the Irish and the Scots we seem fairly unpoetic...



No?

' Bertie Mears said to Bill Shankly,
Have you heard of the North Bank Highbury?
Shanks says no, I don't think so
But I've heard of the Cardiff aggro'.


----------



## llantwit (Feb 2, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> No?
> ' Bertie Mears said to Bill Shankly,
> Have you heard of the North Bank Highbury?
> Shanks says no, I don't think so
> But I've heard of the Cardiff aggro'.



There was a young man from Mumbles
Whoalways had the grumbles.
Nobody liked him.


----------



## lewislewis (Feb 2, 2006)

phildwyer said:
			
		

> Everyone says this, but actually there hasn't been much decent Welsh poetry, or literature of any description, written in English.  Personally I don't even rate Dylan Thomas much, and what else is there, really?  Compared to the Irish and the Scots we seem fairly unpoetic...



Welsh-language poetry has been consistently amongst the best poetry in Europe. The reason there isn't much in English (although there is a substantial amount) is because Welsh poetry was at its peak when the majority here spoke Welsh.


----------



## phildwyer (Feb 2, 2006)

lewislewis said:
			
		

> Welsh-language poetry has been consistently amongst the best poetry in Europe. The reason there isn't much in English (although there is a substantial amount) is because Welsh poetry was at its peak when the majority here spoke Welsh.



True.  But the Scots and Irish also had a rich native literature, and both of them have produced masses of brilliant English-language writing too.  Why not us?


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Feb 2, 2006)

phildwyer said:
			
		

> True.  But the Scots and Irish also had a rich native literature, and both of them have produced masses of brilliant English-language writing too.  Why not us?



You know the reason Phil, and it's not to do with English tyranny.


----------



## phildwyer (Feb 2, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> You know the reason Phil, and it's not to do with English tyranny.



Actually, I reckon the survival of the language has a lot to do with it.


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Feb 2, 2006)

phildwyer said:
			
		

> Actually, I reckon the survival of the language has a lot to do with it.



Don't follow your arguement there, the majority of Welsh people write their literature in English, we're no more underfunded than any other region . I reckon it's because we're just not that good, pure and simple.


----------



## phildwyer (Feb 2, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> Don't follow your arguement there, the majority of Welsh people write their literature in English, we're no more underfunded than any other region . I reckon it's because we're just not that good, pure and simple.



I meant that the fact that Wales has *two* languages has prevented the emergence of any national literature to speak of.  You could say the same of Canada, for instance.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Feb 2, 2006)

phildwyer said:
			
		

> ...do the Welsh, as a nation, have any distinctive characteristics?...



Sexy Welsh accents.   Phwoooargh!


----------



## Supine (Feb 2, 2006)

AnnO'Neemus said:
			
		

> Sexy Welsh accents.   Phwoooargh!



Hideeee Hiiiiiii campers


----------



## phildwyer (Feb 2, 2006)

Shuuut up Mr. La-de-da Gunner Graham!


----------



## ZIZI (Feb 3, 2006)

We are all soft and fluffy.  

http://www.theslurps.com/


----------



## mpython (Feb 3, 2006)

Arsey when pissed and ever so timid when sober. Gives rise to the daytime impression that we're all so friendly


----------



## Dic Penderyn (Feb 3, 2006)

According to a mate of mine from Belfast we all think we're fucking great.
Complete nonsense of course












mind you I'm fucking great!


----------



## Funki mamma (Feb 3, 2006)

I heard that Welsh women are frugal in the market, pious in chapel and rampant in bed....hmmm, drop the middle one and thats me.  Also I think some welsh accents sound better speaking english then the english.  All about pronunciation methinks.


----------



## Redstar (Feb 3, 2006)

phildwyer said:
			
		

> True.  But the Scots and Irish also had a rich native literature, and both of them have produced masses of brilliant English-language writing too.  Why not us?



 Put it in perspective. Large parts of Ireland and Scotland have been English speaking for much longer than Wales - we have only been a majority English speaking country for 150 yrs if that.

 Which brings me to another Welsh characteristic - we're stubborn buggers who've fought to keep our culture and I think other nations in the Brit isles envy us that.


----------



## davesgcr (Feb 4, 2006)

Never cross a Celt they say ......they have long memories also.! 

Racontering is another attribute - think of Wynford Vaughan-Thomas for example ...

Good social historians - Dai Smith / Hywel Francis etc


----------



## LadyGlynde (Apr 11, 2008)

What exactly does a Welsh accent sound like??


----------



## editor (Apr 11, 2008)

LadyGlynde said:


> What exactly does a Welsh accent sound like??


Like Richard Burton. Like the Treorchy Male Voice Choir. Like butter across a freshly baked Welsh cake. Like Slack Blodwyn from Tiger Bay after six pints of SA. Like a warm summer breeze on the slopes of Snowdon. Like Shirley on a Vegas encore. Like Tom's Green Green Grass. Like the sound of the onion bag bulging as Cardiff surge into the FA Cup Final.



Fantastic bump, by the way.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 11, 2008)

The Welsh? A bit simple, but very sweet.


----------



## LadyGlynde (Apr 11, 2008)

editor said:


> Like Richard Burton. Like the Treorchy Male Voice Choir. Like butter across a freshly baked Welsh cake. Like Slack Blodwyn from Tiger Bay after six pints of SA. Like a warm summer breeze on the slopes of Snowdon. Like Shirley on a Vegas encore. Like Tom's Green Green Grass. Like the sound of the onion bag bulging as Cardiff surge into the FA Cup Final.
> 
> 
> 
> Fantastic bump, by the way.




mmmmmmmmm.... so nice....
Smooth, fresh, sing-songy, gentle, energized??
Am i anywhere near it??
and, thank you.


----------



## Gavin Bl (Apr 11, 2008)

LadyGlynde said:


> mmmmmmmmm.... so nice....
> Smooth, fresh, sing-songy, gentle, energized??
> Am i anywhere near it??
> and, thank you.



The editor is from Cardiff, he doesn't have a Welsh accent 

*pegs it*


----------



## editor (Apr 11, 2008)

Gavin Bl said:


> The editor is from Cardiff, he doesn't have a Welsh accent


Give me a few beers and it apparently starts to come back, like, isn't it mon.


----------



## niclas (Apr 12, 2008)

LadyGlynde said:


> What exactly does a Welsh accent sound like??



Depends where you are I suppose. Is there anywhere with such a variety within a few miles? The Bangor Ayes and Caernarfon conts can tell each other apart. Likewise a Splotthead and a Valleys Commando. And then there's single villages that have their own accents and words - like Rhosllannerchrugog.


----------



## LadyGlynde (Apr 12, 2008)

Gavin Bl said:


> The editor is from Cardiff, he doesn't have a Welsh accent
> 
> *pegs it*



well, they do have some sort of accent don't they?? I thought they went "I'm from Caaaardiff"...


----------



## editor (Apr 12, 2008)

LadyGlynde said:


> well, they do have some sort of accent don't they?? I thought they went "I'm from Caaaardiff"...


I thought you didn't know what a Welsh accent sounded like?


----------



## LadyGlynde (Apr 12, 2008)

editor said:


> Give me a few beers and it apparently starts to come back, like, isn't it mon.


There's no end to what a few beers can make happen.


----------



## LadyGlynde (Apr 12, 2008)

editor said:


> I thought you didn't know what a Welsh accent sounded like?



That was really quick.
I looked it up on Wikipedia.
Wiki is a dork's best friend.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 12, 2008)

editor said:


> Like butter across a freshly baked Welsh cake.



Butter on Welsh cakes is just so wrong!


----------



## editor (Apr 12, 2008)

LadyGlynde said:


> That was really quick.
> I looked it up on Wikipedia.
> Wiki is a dork's best friend.


Excellent! Shame you didn't do that the first place really.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 12, 2008)

I just got all excited before I realised the dates on this thread. I saw a post by Rubber Bucc and thought he was back, then I saw the date!


----------



## Gavin Bl (Apr 12, 2008)

editor said:


> Give me a few beers and it apparently starts to come back, like, isn't it mon.



Tidy! (sorry about the accent crack btw)


----------



## LadyGlynde (Apr 14, 2008)

editor said:


> Excellent! Shame you didn't do that the first place really.



i did actually, but it's mostly just full of words like dipthong, alveolar trill, yod-dropping etc. Things only Henry Higgins would get.
I'm not quite dorky enough for _that_ yet.


----------



## LadyGlynde (Apr 14, 2008)

niclas said:


> Depends where you are I suppose. Is there anywhere with such a variety within a few miles? The Bangor Ayes and Caernarfon conts can tell each other apart. Likewise a Splotthead and a Valleys Commando. And then there's single villages that have their own accents and words - like Rhosllannerchrugog.


They sound like a sharp people if they can tell the difference. 
.... or i'm just dull.
Which are you??


----------



## niclas (Apr 14, 2008)

LadyGlynde said:


> They sound like a sharp people if they can tell the difference.
> .... or i'm just dull.
> Which are you??



Wrecsam - think of Mark Hughes's lovely soft accent (unlike his football)


----------



## LadyGlynde (Apr 15, 2008)

niclas said:


> Wrecsam - think of Mark Hughes's lovely soft accent (unlike his football)



mmmmmmmmm....
gotta love him!!


----------

